# Stupid cow



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I have 2 dogs and I was buying a large bag of Winalot in Tesco and was
standing in the queue at the till.

A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her no I didn't
but I was starting The Winalot Diet again, although I probably shouldn't
because I'd ended up in hospital the last time. I had lost 21 pounds in
weight before I woke up in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of
most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and the way
that it works is to load your trouser pockets with Winalot nuggets and
simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry and that the food is
nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the queue was by now
enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.

Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition
because the dog food had poisoned me. I told her no, it was because I'd been
sitting in the road licking my balls and a car hit me.

I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard
as he staggered out the door.

Stupid cow..........why else would I buy dog food !!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

